# C/C++ Editor



## the Oracle (24. Jun 2005)

Hi @ all!

Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche c/c++ ide's empfehlen?
Kostenlose wie kostenpflichtige?

mfg

the Oracle


----------



## Roar (24. Jun 2005)

eclipse  
oder visual studio (kostet ne menge)


----------



## Reality (24. Jun 2005)

Hi! 
DevC++ ist auch gut.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2005)

Dann gibts auch noch den Borland C++ Builder. (IDE)
Aber ich benutze auch den Dev-C++.


----------



## the Oracle (26. Jun 2005)

und wie findet ihr qt?


----------



## Jockel (26. Jun 2005)

Ähm... hättest du mal einen Link? Ich kenne nur QT von Trolltech. Und das ist eine Bibliothek zur GUI-Entwicklung, aber keine IDE.


----------



## the Oracle (26. Jun 2005)

achso dann habe ich da was falsch verstanden!
doch könntest du mir sagen wie man sowas verwendet?


----------

